# Meet Smiley



## ShoerFast (Aug 1, 2011)

View attachment 192691
View attachment 192692
View attachment 192693
View attachment 192694
View attachment 192691
View attachment 192692
View attachment 192693
View attachment 192694


Got a new promotional going on with my knives!
Bare handed, if your quick enough, its yours?
No prize, just a surprise for second place!

Middle of Rattlesnake season here. 
Working my cow-dog a little the other day, and he does a cart-wheel, drops low and gets between me and Smiley. The snake took a couple strikes at my dog, very glad he misses!

This is a Prairie Rattler, little over 40" long , but they think there bigger then they really are.

This guy lived a little too close to a suburban area with lots of kids, pets, livestock and horses. So I did harvest this one, lot of leather in this hide.

We're allowed 3 a day, 6 total. They are kind of exciting for this northern boy to bag, just not raised with them. Gotta love their attitude!


----------



## lfnh (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice photos.
Interesting buttons in the first photo.


----------



## deeker (Aug 1, 2011)

No matter how you cook 'em they still taste like snakes. Some are not bad.

Bet it would taste better than a cooked politician.


----------



## ShoerFast (Aug 1, 2011)

deeker said:


> No matter how you cook 'em they still taste like snakes. Some are not bad.
> 
> Bet it would taste better than a cooked politician.


 
Is there a difference? 

Pictured in grass you know.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Aug 1, 2011)

I avoid walking in tall grass as much as possible. The rattlesnakes around here are in mating season. Sometimes they are seen on paved roads. Tires running over them doesn't seem to bother them. Skidding with them underneath a tire really messes them up.


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 2, 2011)

I'd harvest his snake-ass alright. I'd harvest him with a 12 gauge magnum buckshot, all 5 rounds.

You'll never catch me living where those mothertruckers exist. Ever.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Aug 2, 2011)

Oldtimer said:


> I'd harvest his snake-ass alright. I'd harvest him with a 12 gauge magnum buckshot, all 5 rounds.
> 
> You'll never catch me living where those mothertruckers exist. Ever.


 
Copperheads are far more dangerous than rattlesnakes. Copperheads strike without warning.


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 2, 2011)

I won't be found living where ANY poisonous snake, Crotchadiles, Pythons, Allygators, Grizzly bahrs, scorpions, gila monsters, dingos, lions, tigers or manbearpigs exist.

Ever.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lfnh (Aug 5, 2011)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Copperheads are far more dangerous than rattlesnakes. Copperheads strike without warning.


 
As do rattlers without rattles, young springers (jumpers), and the ones under that hay bale, ime.


----------

